# Application Process Samples [ 2019-present]



## Ryangng00

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Combat Engineer
Trade Choice #2: Infantry
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: October 24th 2018 (Reopened File) 
First Contact: October 25th, 2018 
CFAT: September 15th, 2017 (Qualified)
Interview: January 7th, 2019
Medical: November 30th, 2018
Medical Documents: January 10th, 2019 
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## JKirke

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech
Trade choice 2: ACS Tech
Trade choice 3: AVN Tech
Application date: 28 November 2018
First contact: 29 November 2018
CFAT: 14 December 2018
Medical: Pending
Interview: Pending
Reliability approved: Pending
Medical approved: Pending
Competition list: Pending
Position offered: Pending
Enrollment: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## lilshuga

*Recruiting Center:* CFRC Toronto, ON.
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer 
*Entry Plan:* ROTP

*Trade choice 1:* LogO
*Trade choice 2:* NWO
*Trade choice 3:* -

*Application date:* 2018-Mar-17
*First contact:* 2018-Mar-22
*CFAT:* 2018-Nov-14
*Interview:* 2018-Nov-28
*MOST:* 2018-Nov-30
*Medical:* 2018-Dec-12

*Med Approved:* 
*Reliability Screening Completed: *
*Competition list:*
*Position offered: *
*Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: *
*BMOQ:*


----------



## t0rii27

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Component: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: Personnel Selection Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 18, 2018
First Contact: July 23, 2018
CFAT: September 13, 2018
Medical: January 24, 2019
Interview: 
Competition Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training: 
​


----------



## Hsinz

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Component: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: infantry
Trade Choice 3: intelligence
Application Date: November 9, 2018
First Contact: Nov 14, 2018
CFAT: January 21, 2019
Medical: 
Interview: 
Competition Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training:


----------



## t0rii27

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Component: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2: Personnel Selection Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 18, 2018
First Contact: July 23, 2018
CFAT: September 13, 2018
Medical: January 24, 2019
Interview: February 21, 2019
Competition Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training:


----------



## CharlieMike

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: September 8, 2018
First Contact: September 10, 2018
CFAT: October 9, 2018
Interview and Medical: November 19, 2018
Position Offered: January 18, 2019
Sworn in: February 13, 2019
BMQ: February 25, 2019


----------



## betweenarockandarock

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Supply Tech
Trade Choice #2: ED Tech
Trade Choice #3: WFE Tech
Applied: November 22, 2018
First Contact: December 10th, 2018 
CFAT: January 25th, 2019
Interview: March 6th, 2019 (Supply)
Medical: March 6th, 2019
Medical Documents: Pending
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## octovanyo

Recruiting Center: CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Un-skilled

Trade choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade choice 2: Meteorological Tech
Trade choice 3: Traffic Tech

Application date: 2018-Aug-25
First contact: 2018-Aug-26
CFAT: 2018-Sept-21
Interview: 2018-Sept-21
Medical: 2018-Sept-21

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: January 31
Competition list: March 8 2019
Position offered: March 12 2019  Supply Tech
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: March 28 2019
BMQ: April 8 2019


----------



## WasserNixe

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Supply Tech
Trade choice 2: Weapons Tech
Trade choice 3: Combat Engineer

Application date: 2019-Feb-17
First contact: 2019-Feb-20
CFAT: 2019-Mar-14
Interview: 2019-Mar-19
Medical: 2019-Mar-19

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Daksto

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Med Tech
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3:

Application date: 2018-Dec-17
First contact: 2019-Jan-10
CFAT: 2019-Mar-12
Interview: 2019-Mar-12
Medical: 2019-Mar-12

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Bekakind

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Un-skilled

Trade choice 1: Med Tech
Trade choice 2: Armoured soldier
Trade choice 3: Infantry soldier

Application date: 2018-September
First contact: 2018-September
CFAT: 2018-November-29th
Interview: 2018-January-19th
Medical: 2018-January-19th

Med Approved: yes
Reliability Screening Completed: Mar-21st
Competition list: March-?
Position offered: April-1st-2019  )Armoured Soldier
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: April-16th-2019
BMQ: April-22nd-2019


----------



## polardr

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: NWO
Trade Choice 2: ACO
Trade Choice 3: Logistics
Applied: Sept 5, 2018
First Contact: Sept 5, 2018
CFAT: Sept 25, 2018
MOST Test: April 23, 2019
Interview: 
Medical: 
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
BMOQ:


----------



## OS_03

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: ROTP - RMC

Trade choice 1: ENGR

Application date: 2018-oct-10
First contact:  2018-oct-10
CFAT : 2018-nov-30
Medical Exam : 2019-jan-22
Interview : 2019-jan-25

Med Approved: 2019-mar
Background Check: 2019-apr-12
Competition listed: 2019-apr-12

Position offered: TBD
Swear in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Kluz

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Marine Technician 
Trade choice 2: Air Weapons System Technician
Trade choice 3: - 

Application date: 2019-March-28
First contact:  2019-March-29
CFAT : 2019-April-8
Medical Exam : 2019-April-23
Interview : 2019-April-23
---
Med Approved: 2019-May-9
Background Check: 2019-May
---
Position offered: 2019-May-29 (Mar Tech)
Swear in: TBD
BMQ: 2019-August-12


----------



## lgagn081

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Log Officer (Air Force)

Application date: 2018-September-01
First contact:  2018-September-03
CFAT : 2018-October-31
Medical Exam : 2019-Feb-19
Interview : 2019-Feb-19
Interview #2: 2019-May-22

Additional medical info: 2019-May-10
Med Approved: 2019-May-13
Background Check: 2019-End of May
Competition listed (officially): 2019-End of May

Position accepted (Log Officer Air Force): 2019-July-03
Swear in: 2019-August-30
BMOQ: 2019-Sep-09


----------



## crlemesur

Recruiting Centre: Barrie (ON)
Entry plan: Regular DEO

Choice 1: Naval Warfare Officer
Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer (Dropped)
Choice 3: Air Combat Systems Officer (Dropped)

Applied: 12/06/2018
First Contact: 12/11/2018
CFAT: 12/13/2018
MOST: 03/18/2019
Medical: 04/18/2019
Interview: 04/18/2019
Background check: 06/12/2019
Competition List: 07/02/2019
Position Offered:   
Swearing In:   
BMOQ:


----------



## Foxyrider

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM

Trade choice 1: Med Tech

Application date: April 10, 2019
First contact: April 23, 2019
CFAT: June 6, 2019
Interview: July 30, 2019
Medical: July 30, 2019

Med Approved: N/A
Reliability Screening Completed: N/A
Competition list: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: N/A
BMQ: N/A


----------



## TheHolyGhost

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade choice 3: Combat Engineer 

Application date: 2019-May-7
First contact: 2019-May-9
CFAT: 2019-July-2
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD

Med Approved: TBD
Reliability Screening Completed: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## lid

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: ACSO
Trade choice 2: LOG
Trade choice 3: AEC

Application date: 2017-Nov
First contact: 2017-Nov
CFAT: 2017-Dec
Background check 1&2&3: 2018-Jul (3 different forms)
Aircrew selection ACS: 2019-Jan
Interview: 2019-Feb-20
Background check 4 (update): 2019-Mar
Medical: 2019-Mar-20
Med Approved: 2019-Aug-6
Background check 5 (update): 2019-Sep-5
Competition list: 2019-Sep-9 (ACSO,LOG already closed for the year)
Position offered: 2019-Oct-2 AEC 
Swear in: 2019-Oct-24
BMOQ: 2019-Nov-4 

Exactly 2 years, no delay (Background check 8 months, waiting ACS 6 months, medical 5 months). Unlucky 2 trades closed before got into competition list. Selection was faster than expected. Can't wait next May for ACSO reopen. Anyway, eventually worked out.


----------



## yyzyyu

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: ARTY (originally HCA) - offered ARTY
Trade choice 2: ARMD
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: Feb 22, 2019
First contact: Feb 26, 2019
CFAT: March 7, 2019
Interview: June 5, 2019
Medical: June 26, 2019
Competition list: August 26, 2019
Position offered: Sept 24, 2019
Swear in: Oct 22, 2019
BMOQ: Nov 4, 2019

I was extremely lucky in this process especially because after my CFAT, I was only in my third year of my bachelor's and we decided to revisit my application in 2020. For some reason though, I got selected for further processing for my interview and medical in May. It was then that I decided to graduate with a 3 year bachelor's instead of the 4 year honours degree and now I'm going off to BMOQ in a month!


----------



## EastonPacman

*Update*

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: HRA
Trade choice 2: Lab Tech
Trade choice 3: Weapons Tech

Application date: 2019-June-03
First contact: 2019-June-07
CFAT: 2019-June-24
Interview: 2019-July-29
Medical: 2019-July-29

Med Approved: 2019-July-29
Reliability Screening Completed: 2019-Sept-16
Competition list: 2019-Sept-27
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## EastonPacman

*Update*

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: HRA
Trade choice 2: Lab Tech
Trade choice 3: Weapons Tech

Application date: 2019-June-03
First contact: 2019-June-07
CFAT: 2019-June-24
Interview: 2019-July-29
Medical: 2019-July-29

Med Approved: 2019-July-29
Reliability Screening Completed: 2019-Sept-16
Competition list: 2019-Sept-27
Position offered: 2019-Oct-08
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 2019-Oct-30
BMQ: 2019-Nov-11

I was surprised with how quick this application process was for me. Usually it takes more than 4 months from application to offer. But i am extremely excited and nervous to see what BMQ is like.


----------



## BoomerRecruit

Recruiting Center: Guelph (Southwestern Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Gunner
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: 2019-Sept-13
First contact: 2019-Sept-16
CFAT: 2019-Sept-18
Interview: 2019-Sept-26
Medical: 2019-Sept-18

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: N/A - Previously screened in civilian job
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Nodosauridae

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Bioscience
Trade choice 2: Naval Warfare
Trade choice 3: Armoured

Application date: May 31, 2019
First contact: June 3, 2019
CFAT: June 19, 2019
MOST: July 19, 2019
Interview: Sept 9, 2019
Medical: Sept 9, 2019
Competition list: Sept, 2019
Position offered: Naval Warfare Officer, Oct 2, 2019
Swear in: Dec 20, 2019
BMOQ: Jan 13, 2020

Pretty quick from application to offer for me. Best of luck to all other applicants!


----------



## Jonezy76

I suppose I'll join in.

Recruiting Center: Regina Armoury
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech-Land
Trade choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: 2019-Jul-9
First contact: 2019-Jul-11
CFAT: 2019-Sep-10
FORCE: 2019-Sep-10
Interview: 2019-Sep-10
Medical: 2019-Sep-10
2nd medical: 2019-Oct-23
2nd Vision: 2019-Sep-2

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMQ:


----------



## S3n0rMuffin

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: HRA
Trade Choice #2: Weapons Tech (Land)
Trade Choice #3:
Applied: March 25, 2019 (Reopened File)
First Contact: March 26, 2019
CFAT: April 2, 2019 (Approved on April 26, 2019)
Interview: June 5, 2019
Medical Exam: June 5, 2018
Medically Approved: September 6, 2019
Background check: Completed at some point during the first 2 weeks of October 2019
Competition List: October 15, 2019
Position Offered: HRA
Swearing-In: January 8, 2020
BMQ: January 20, 2020


----------



## HPM

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 2018 June
First Contact: 2018 June 
CFAT: 2018 July (Qualified)
Reliability and Security Check: 2018 August - 2019 October (failed pre-sec)
Medical:  
Interview:  
Merit Listed:  
Position offered: 
Enrollment: 
BMQ:  


*Got an email from my file manager saying the I failed in the Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Check.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Nursing Officer
Trade choice 2: N/A
Trade choice 3: N/A
Application date: June 2019 (first applied 2013)
First contact: June 2019
CFAT: circa 2013
Medical: July 2019
Interview: July 2019
Med Approved: July 2019
Reliability approved: July 2019
Competition list: August 2019
Position offered: October 2019 - declined
Enrolment: December 2019
BMQ: January 2020

I finally got the offer for DEO nursing officer, but have decided to decline. I've done some significant self-reflection over the years, and quite frankly I'm just too old now haha. I first applied for DEO pilot in 2013, and again for ROTP nursing officer in 2015 but didn't get either of them. At this point in my life, I would be sacrificing far too much including a higher salary, the convenience of living very close to home, and family. Good luck to everyone still waiting for an offer, it seems like they've really improved processing times over the years.


----------



## KentLiu

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: N/A
Trade choice 3: N/A
Application date: March, 2019
First contact: March, 2019
CFAT: March, 2019
Medical: Revised and submitted June, 2019
Interview: April, 2019
Med Approved: Pending
Reliability approved: N/A 
Security Clearance approved: April, 2019
Competition list: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Enrolment: N/A
BMQ: N/A


----------



## Jaska

ecruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: FSA
Trade choice 2: HRA
Trade choice 3: N/A
Application date: March 12th, 2019
First contact: March 13th, 2019
CFAT: March 15th, 2019
Medical: March 21st, 2019
Interview: March 21st, 2019
Med Approved: I believe early May
Reliability approved: Also early May
Security Clearance approved: Also early May 
Competition list: Early May
Position offered: HRA, May 28th, 2019 (declined offer)
Enrolment: Scheduled for June 5th, 2019
BMQ: Schedule for June 10th, 2019

I declined my offer, and have since reopened my file in the past few weeks to apply for AVN TECH and AVS TECH. I have been an administrator for a few years and I felt that I wouldn’t be using  my full potential continuing down that career path. I had to go into the RC to reopen my file and talk with a recruiter to change my career choices. It was pretty informal and super straight forward. Since my security clearance and medical have already been approved, I was advised by the recruiter I would get called in for another interview, as I didn’t complete one for my new chosen trades. I was contacted within the same week and scheduled my second interview for November 7th, 2019. 
I’m really hoping the rest of the process will go smoothly and I’ll eventually get an offer, wish me luck guys! 
And to all of those who are still waiting in the process... good luck and all the best!!!


----------



## Jonezy76

Jonezy76 said:
			
		

> I suppose I'll join in.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Regina Armoury
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> 
> Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech-Land
> Trade choice 2: Vehicle Tech
> Trade choice 3:
> 
> Application date: 2019-Jul-9
> First contact: 2019-Jul-11
> CFAT: 2019-Sep-10
> FORCE: 2019-Sep-10
> Interview: 2019-Sep-10
> Medical: 2019-Sep-10
> 2nd medical: 2019-Oct-23
> 2nd Vision: 2019-Sep-2
> 
> Med Approved:
> Reliability Screening Completed: *2019-Nov-1 - Need to be fingerprinted.... expect delays.
> *Competition list:
> Position offered:
> Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in:
> BMQ:


----------



## newrecruit37464

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Application date: April 12, 2019
First contact: April 13, 2019
CFAT: May 5, 2019
Interview and Medical: May 19, 2019
Med Approved: July 2019
Reliability approved: Oct 5, 2019 (needed one extra piece of info which was delaying it)
Competition list: Oct 20, 2019
Position offered: Oct 31, 2019
Enrolment: Nov 12, 2019
BMQ: Nov 18, 2019


----------



## ZeroBlock

My application's been a bit of a mess,  but that's no one's fault except mine  :

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry
Application Date: 2018-JAN-01
First Contact: 2018-JAN-10
CFAT: 2018-FEB-08
Medical: 2018-MAR-19
Resubmitted Application: 2019-FEB-25
Reopened File: 2019-NOV-06
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Enrollment:
BMQ:


----------



## jdem007

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, ON-Transferred to Edmonton, AB in August 2019   
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Drafting and Survey Tech
Trade choice 3: Geomatics Technician

Application date: November 29, 2017
First contact: December 19, 2017
CFAT: January 8th, 2018
CFAT Results: January 12th, 2018- Successful
CFAT Re-write date: April 6th, 2018-Successful
Medical: April 17th, 2018
Medical: August 2018-Found unfit for CAF- Went to see a doctor, improved my health and appealed
Medical: Appealed in June 6, 2019
Med Approved: August 6th, 2019
Medical updated: November 05, 2019 (Since my file got expired)
Interview: November 14th, 2019
Background check: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Jonezy76

Update 2019-Dec-02

Recruiting Center: Regina Armoury
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Weapons Tech-Land
Trade choice 2: Vehicle Tech
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: 2019-Jul-09
First contact: 2019-Jul-11
CFAT: 2019-Sep-10
FORCE: 2019-Sep-10
Interview: 2019-Sep-10
Medical: 2019-Sep-10
2nd medical: 2019-Oct-23 - 2019-Dec-02 -*Medical Officer requests additional information.
*2nd Vision: 2019-Sep-02

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 2019-Nov-01 - *Need to be fingerprinted.... expect delays. Fingerprints submitted 2019-Nov-05*
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMQ:


----------



## Winter2019

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: NCI OP
Trade Choice #2: 
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: July 2nd, 2019  (Reopened File) 
CFAT:  September 22nd, 2019 
Interview: October 21st, 2019
Medical: October 16th, 2019
Background check: November 26th, 2019
Position Offered: December 6th, 2019
Swearing In: January 31st, 2020
BMQ: February 15th, 2020


----------



## macarena

lgagn081 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> Trade choice 1: Log Officer (Air Force)
> Interview : 2019-Feb-19
> Interview #2: 2019-May-22



Hi, Lgagn081!
May I ask you, why they took you at 2 interviews?


----------



## harlsbean

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice: ACSO

Application date: Jun-2019
First contact: Jun-2019
CFAT: Jul-2019
Interview: Jul-2019 (ACSO closed for FY19)
Background completed: Jul-2019 
Medical: Aug-2019
Med Docs Submitted: Dec-2019
Medical Approved: Pending

Aircrew selection ACS: Feb-2020
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Swear in: 
BMOQ:


----------



## Slater35

Recruiting Centre: Hamilton (Transferred from Halifax)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Application Date: November 2018
First Contact: November 2018
CFAT: January 22, 2019
Medical: March 20, 2019
Interview: March 20, 2019
Competition Listed: June 27, 2019
Position Offered: 
BMOQ:


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

I've read lots of horror stories about how long CIC applications take, so it will be interesting to see how things progress. So far it's not too bad but I've been doing lots of following-up and being pro-active to keep things on track.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Reserve
Trade Choice: Cadet Instructor Cadre Officer
Applied: December 17th, 2019*
First Contact: January 9th, 2020
CFAT:  N/A**
Medical: January 16th, 2020
Interview: Pending
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMOQ: Pending

* I'm considering my application date the day on which RCSU sent my completed package to CFRC Hamilton
** Not required due to previous service/completion of CFAT, plus they don't really do this for CIC applicants anyway


----------



## tpards

Recruiting Center: CFRC St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MAR TECH
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Aug 1, 2019
First Contact: Aug 9, 2019
CFAT: Aug 29, 2019
Interview: Oct 3, 2019
Medical pt.1: Oct 3, 2019
Medical Documents: Oct 18, 2019
Medical pt.2: Nov 28, 2019
Med Approved: Jan 8, 2020
Reliability Screening Completed: TBD
Merit List: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Clerk Wannabe

Recruiting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: HRA
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:

Application date: 2019-June-08
First contact: 2019-June-10
CFAT: N/A
Interview: 2019-July-28
Medical: 2019-July-28

Med Approved: 2020-Jan-20
Reliability Screening Completed: TBD (Contacts notified me they were contacted 18 July)
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## Ranson112

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Gunner
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 3: N/A

Application date: 2019-Sept-10
First contact: 2019-Sept-11
CFAT: 2019-Oct-8
Interview: 2019-Nov-14
Medical: 2019-Nov-19

Med Approved: 2020-Jan-17
Position offered: 2020-Jan-20, Gunner
Enrollment Ceremony 2020-Feb-13
BMQ: 2020-Feb-24


----------



## mjmtayor

Recruiting Center: St. John's, NL
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer

Trade choice 1: SigsO
Trade choice 2: CELE
Trade choice 3:

Application date: 2020-Jan-7
First contact: 2020-Jan-8
CFAT: Delayed due to Snowpocalypse2020
Interview: 
Medical: 

Med Approved:
Reliability Screening Completed:
Competition list:
Position offered:
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in:
BMOQ:


----------



## Clerk Wannabe

Recruiting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: HRA
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:

Application date: 2019-June-08
First contact: 2019-June-10
CFAT: N/A
Interview: 2019-July-28
Medical: 2019-July-28

Med Approved: 2020-Jan-20
Reliability Screening Completed: TBD (Contacts notified me they were contacted 18 July)
Competition list: Unknown
Position offered: 23 Jan 2020
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 19 Feb 2020
BMQ:Recruit School Bypass, COS date at CFB Borden 9 March


----------



## macarena

mjmtayor said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: St. John's, NL
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: SigsO
> Trade choice 2: CELE
> Trade choice 3:
> (...)



Thanks for your add, Tayor dude!
I will follow your sample closely.
I wish the same trades but I am sure I will miss the next entry on April 2020, since I am applying from outside Canada (can't really show up for all face-to-face meetings since it would take many air flights).
Good lucky to you, fella!


----------



## tpards

Recruiting Center: CFRC St. John's
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MAR TECH
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: Aug 1, 2019
First Contact: Aug 9, 2019
CFAT: Aug 29, 2019
Interview: Oct 3, 2019
Medical pt.1: Oct 3, 2019
Medical Documents: Oct 18, 2019
Medical pt.2: Nov 28, 2019
Med Approved: Jan 8, 2020
Reliability Screening Completed: Jan 29, 2020
Merit Listed: Jan 29, 2020
Position Offered: Jan 30, 2020
Enrollment: Feb 4, 2020
BMQ: TBD


----------



## fallendrake

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Crewman
Trade Choice #2: Int Op
Trade Choice #3: Infantry
Applied: September 2018
First Contact: September 2018
CFAT: Oct 2018
Interview: June 2019
Medical Exam: June 2019
Medically Approved: Unknown
Background check: Unknown
Competition List: Unknown
Position Offered: Int Op
Swearing-In: March 12, 2020
BMQ: March 23, 2020

took longer then i expected but i'm glad to finally get started in a career path i've wanted ever since i was a kid.


----------



## harlsbean

Sorry, can't figure out to edit my original post.

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice: ACSO

Application date: Jun-2019
First contact: Jun-2019
CFAT: Jul-2019
Interview: Jul-2019 (ACSO closed for FY19)
Background completed: Jul-2019 
Medical: Aug-2019
Med Docs Submitted: Dec-2019 Feb-2020
Medical Approved: Pending

Aircrew selection ACS: Feb-2020 - PASSED!
Competition list: 
Position offered: 
Swear in: 
BMOQ:


----------



## Tiwill123

Recruiting Center: Hull (Gatineau)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Direct entry
Trade choice: Armoured soldier

Application date: February 2020
First contact: March 2020
CFAT: October 2018
Interview: TBD
Background TBD
Medical: TBD
Med Docs Submitted: July 2019
Medical Approved: TBD
Force Test : March 2020

Competition list: 
Position offered:
Swear in:


----------



## mountainhike123

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Nursing Officer
Trade Choice #2: 
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: January 27th, 2020
First Contact: January 28th, 2020
CFAT: February 5th, 2020
Interview: March 12th, 2020
Medical: March 12th, 2020
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Aero_Solas

Recruiting Center: Jefferson Armoury
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Armored Soldier
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: 9 October 2019
First contact: 8 October 2019
CFAT: 2 November 2019
FORCE: 2 November 2019
Interview: 16 November 2019
Medical: 16 November 2019

Med Approved: 14 February 2020
Reliability Screening Completed: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blarneystinson

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: ACS
Trade Choice #2: AVN
Trade Choice #3:
Applied: January 20th, 2020
First Contact: January 21th, 2020
CFAT: February 11th, 2020
Medical: February 24th, 2020
Interview: March 19th, 2020
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Tiwill123

Recruiting Center: Hull (Gatineau)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Entry Plan: Direct entry
Trade choice: Armoured soldier

Application date: February 2020
First contact: March 2020
CFAT: October 2018
Interview: August 2020
Background don’t know
Medical: They didn’t make me do it
Med Docs Submitted: July 2019
Medical Approved: 
Force Test : March 2020

Competition list: sept 1st
Position offered: Armoured soldier
Swear in: September 15 2020


----------



## macarena

Tiwill123 said:
			
		

> Trade choice: Armoured soldier
> *Medical: They didn’t make me do it*



Wow!
They aren't asking medical test to front line soldiers?


----------



## PuckChaser

macarena said:
			
		

> Wow!
> They aren't asking medical test to front line soldiers?


He joined as a reservist, he'll have to do the medical sometime this year.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

macarena said:
			
		

> Wow!
> They aren't asking medical test to front line soldiers?



Considering all the hassle I went through medical-wise in my CIC application I find this almost comical.

I'm sure he'll get checked out eventually, but offered a job without medical? They wouldn't even do my background check until I was cleared medically and CIC is the exact opposite of front-line soldiers.


----------



## Tiwill123

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> Considering all the hassle I went through medical-wise in my CIC application I find this almost comical.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get checked out eventually, but offered a job without medical? They wouldn't even do my background check until I was cleared medically and CIC is the exact opposite of front-line soldiers.



To be more exact, I did do a medical in the past for another trade, but by the time I applied for the reserve, it was overdue and I was supposed to redo it. They told me that it would be on the same day as my interview, but bc of Covid my interview was on the phone.


----------



## HPM

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVN
Trade Choice 2: IT
Trade Choice 3: Traffic Tech
Application Date: June 2018
First Contact: June 2018
CFAT: July 2018 (Qualified)
Medical: March 2020 (passed)
Interview: March 2020 
Security Check: in process? 
Merit Listed: 
Position offered: 
Enrollment: 
BMQ:


It has been more than 2 years since I first applied and still waiting. About two months after my interview I got an email saying that the processing has slowed down due to the pandemic. I wonder if HQ already started processing my file for security clearance. Looks like I have to wait another couple of years.


----------



## mellauren

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: logistic officer
Trade Choice #2: health care administration officer
Trade Choice #3SO
Applied: Aug 1st 2020
First Contact: Aug 4 2020
CFAT: 2015
Interview: 9 Oct 2020
Medical: 7-8 Oct 2020
Background check: Pending (though already have reliable with DND civilian)
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Bvran

mellauren said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: logistic officer
> Trade Choice #2: health care administration officer
> Trade Choice #3SO
> Applied: Aug 1st 2020
> First Contact: Aug 4 2020
> CFAT: 2015
> Interview: 9 Oct 2020
> Medical: 7-8 Oct 2020
> Background check: Pending (though already have reliable with DND civilian)
> Position Offered: Pending
> Swearing In: Pending
> BMQ: Pending



Hi,

For your interview part, Do you have it in person or phone interview?


----------



## mellauren

The interview is on the phone, so is 1 part of the medical.


----------



## truenorth@28

mellauren said:
			
		

> The interview is on the phone, so is 1 part of the medical.


Curious to know, what is part 1 of the medical exam? Also was is any different from the regular ME?
Thx


----------



## mellauren

Part one was just going over the forms so that part 2, the physical checkup in person, goes a lot faster.


----------



## Phwaker

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Signal Officer
Trade Choice #2: Communications-Electronics Engineering Officer
Trade Choice #3: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Applied: December 23rd, 2019
First Contact: January 7th, 2020
CFAT: February 7th, 2020
Interview: September 3rd, 2020
Medical: September 8th, 2020
Medical Documents Submitted: September 9th, 2020
Medical Approval: November 4th, 2020
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing-In: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## FSTG

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: PLT
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -

Application date: 2017-Oct
First contact: 2018-Fev
CFAT: 2018-Fev
Aircrew selection ACS: 2019-Jun (oct-18 date got cancelled)
Medical 1: 2019-Sept-20
Med Approved: -
Competition list: -
Position offered: -
Swear in: -
BMOQ: -

They closed my file temporarily after i passed ACS and my medical; said they had a huge backlog in training and they raised the requirements for pilot even tho i was competitive with the last candidates that received offers. Told me to contact them Jan 2021 to re-open it. Not sure what it will look like at this point after COVID happened... Hanging on.


----------



## BoomerRecruit

BoomerRecruit said:


> Recruiting Center: Guelph (Southwestern Ontario)
> Regular/Reserve: Reserve
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> 
> Trade choice 1: Gunner
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade choice 3:
> 
> Application date: 2019-Sept-13
> First contact: 2019-Sept-16
> CFAT: 2019-Sept-18
> Interview: 2019-Sept-26 - #2 Interview: 2021-June-21 (Due to first interview expiring after 1 year)
> Medical: 2019-Sept-18
> 
> Med Approved: 2021-Jan-20 (After appeal submitted 2020-May-15)
> Reliability Screening Completed: 2021-Jun-23
> Competition list: 2021-June-23
> Position offered:
> Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in:
> BMQ:


Took significantly longer than I'd hoped but happy to have made it almost to the other side now.


----------



## Noah_b1999

Recruiting Center: CFRC Sudbury
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Infantry
(only picked one trade)
Applied: Sept 2020
CFAT: Oct 2020
Interview: Oct 2020
Medical: Oct 2020 (CFAT, Medical and interview same day)
Background check/Competition listed: Feb 2021
Position Offered: July 2021
Swearing In: Sept 1st 2021
BMQ: Sept 13th 2021 CFB Edmonton


----------



## mellauren

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: logistic officer
Trade Choice #2: 
Trade Choice #3
Applied: Aug 1st 2020
First Contact: Aug 4 2020
CFAT: 2015
Interview: 11 Jan. (Changed after medical, rescheduled once medical passed
Medical: 7-8 Oct 2020
Background check: done(though already have reliable as DND civilian)
Selected: now reading as such 8 Aug 21.
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending

Was doing my monthly check in and was told I should come in and re-sign some paperwork (expires in Sept) they told me then that I was selected, but didn't show in the portal until over a week later.  Nothing since but just a waiting game


----------



## Mapletree001

mellauren said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: logistic officer
> Trade Choice #2:
> Trade Choice #3
> Applied: Aug 1st 2020
> First Contact: Aug 4 2020
> CFAT: 2015
> Interview: 11 Jan. (Changed after medical, rescheduled once medical passed
> Medical: 7-8 Oct 2020
> Background check: done(though already have reliable as DND civilian)
> Selected: now reading as such 8 Aug 21.
> Position Offered: Pending
> Swearing In: Pending
> BMQ: Pending
> 
> Was doing my monthly check in and was told I should come in and re-sign some paperwork (expires in Sept) they told me then that I was selected, but didn't show in the portal until over a week later.  Nothing since but just a waiting game


hi, Mellauren, just clarifying, you are selected but no position offered yet? 
are you applying LOG as DEO?


----------



## mellauren

Mapletree001 said:


> hi, Mellauren, just clarifying, you are selected but no position offered yet?
> are you applying LOG as DEO?


Yup,  application portal says selected, but haven't heard anything about an offer.  
And yup LOG as DEO


----------



## mellauren

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: logistic officer
Trade Choice #2:
Trade Choice #3
Applied: Aug 1st 2020
First Contact: Aug 4 2020
CFAT: 2015
Interview: 11 Jan. (Changed after medical, rescheduled once medical passed
Medical: 7-8 Oct 2020
Background check: done(though already have reliable as DND civilian)
Selected: now reading as such 8 Aug 21.
Position Offered: 19 Aug 21 
Swearing In: Pending
BMOQ: Pending -11 sep-21


----------



## Mapletree001

mellauren said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: logistic officer
> Trade Choice #2:
> Trade Choice #3
> Applied: Aug 1st 2020
> First Contact: Aug 4 2020
> CFAT: 2015
> Interview: 11 Jan. (Changed after medical, rescheduled once medical passed
> Medical: 7-8 Oct 2020
> Background check: done(though already have reliable as DND civilian)
> Selected: now reading as such 8 Aug 21.
> Position Offered: 19 Aug 21
> Swearing In: Pending
> BMOQ: Pending -11 sep-21


Wow, congrats for getting "position offered". I too have LOG as my choice#1, high CFAT score, CL etc, but still haven't heard anything yet regarding selection. 
the only two difference 1. you are DND civilian, 
                                      2. you are CFRC Halifax, I am CFRC Victoria, BC

don't know if above two factors made the difference.

is BMOQ still happening in St Jean? thanks


----------



## mellauren

Mapletree001 said:


> Wow, congrats for getting "position offered". I too have LOG as my choice#1, high CFAT score, CL etc, but still haven't heard anything yet regarding selection.
> the only two difference 1. you are DND civilian,
> 2. you are CFRC Halifax, I am CFRC Victoria, BC
> 
> don't know if above two factors made the difference.
> 
> is BMOQ still happening in St Jean? thanks


BMOQ is in st Jean, though some reserve BMOQ are happening elsewhere from what I hear.  

Don't know about the other 2 making a difference, I think being DND civilian would help as during my interview I was able to use a lot of examples from my time and apply it to why I would be good at LogO. Also have a lot of courses and worked with a lot of their computer programs a lot of which overlap with what LogO's.   
Who knows.
Good luck. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Mapletree001

mellauren said:


> BMOQ is in st Jean, though some reserve BMOQ are happening elsewhere from what I hear.
> 
> Don't know about the other 2 making a difference, I think being DND civilian would help as during my interview I was able to use a lot of examples from my time and apply it to why I would be good at LogO. Also have a lot of courses and worked with a lot of their computer programs a lot of which overlap with what LogO's.
> Who knows.
> Good luck. Hope you hear something soon.


BMOQ started? How is it?


----------



## Navy_newbie0696

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: NWO
Trade Choice #2: Logistics _(Removed)_
Trade Choice #3: 
Applied: April 29th, 2021
First Contact: April 29th, 2021
CFAT: June 7th, 2021
MOST: October 7th, 2021
Interview: June 22nd, 2021
Medical: June 22nd, 2021
Medical Documents Submitted: June 29th, 2021
Background check: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing-In: Pending
BMOQ: Pending

I wonder if the CFRC location determines the traffic of applications. 🤔


----------



## steamboatwilly

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: Infantry 
Trade Choice #2:
Trade Choice #3
Applied: Aug 24th 2020
First Contact: Sept 16th 2020
CFAT: Oct 21st 2020 _Told to finish 2 more high school credits online BEFORE writing CFAT_
Applied Again: Feb 27th 2021
Contacted: March 1st 2021
CFAT: June 8th 2021
Medical: July 8th 2021
Interview: July 22nd 2021
Background Check: Aug 13th 2021- Oct 18th 2021
Competition List: Oct 19th 2021
Selected: Pending
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## BoomerRecruit

Recruiting Center: Guelph (Southwestern Ontario)
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Gunner
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:

Application date: 2019-Sept-13
First contact: 2019-Sept-16
CFAT: 2019-Sept-18
Interview: 2019-Sept-26 - #2 Interview: 2021-June-21 (Due to first interview expiring after 1 year)
Medical: 2019-Sept-18

Med Approved: 2021-Jan-20 (After appeal submitted 2020-May-15)
Reliability Screening Completed: 2021-Jun-23
Competition list: 2021-June-23
Position offered: 2021-Oct-20
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 2021-Nov-18
BMQ: TBD - Hoping 2022-Jan


----------



## Mikedukejr

Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke (Quebec)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer

Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:

Application date: 2015-Aug-10
First contact: 2015-Aug-10
CFAT: 2011-Sept-18 (was in Reserves previously)
Interview: 2020-Dec-7 
Medical: 2021-Jan-16
ACS: 2020-Jan-15
CFEME: 2021-Oct-26

Med Approved: 2021-Jan-20 
Reliability Screening Completed: 2021-Jan-23
Competition list: 2021-Nov-5
Position offered: Pending
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: Pending
BMOQ: Pending


----------



## steamboatwilly

steamboatwilly said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC London
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: Infantry
> Trade Choice #2:
> Trade Choice #3
> Applied: Aug 24th 2020
> First Contact: Sept 16th 2020
> CFAT: Oct 21st 2020 _Told to finish 2 more high school credits online BEFORE writing CFAT_
> Applied Again: Feb 27th 2021
> Contacted: March 1st 2021
> CFAT: June 8th 2021
> Medical: July 8th 2021
> Interview: July 22nd 2021
> Background Check: Aug 13th 2021- Oct 18th 2021
> Competition List: Oct 19th 2021


*Selected: Oct 22nd 2021
Position Offered: Nov 9th 2021
Swearing In: Jan 10th 2022
BMQ: Jan 17th 2022 - CFB Meaford ON*


----------



## Mikedukejr

Mikedukejr said:


> Recruiting Center: Sherbrooke (Quebec)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> 
> Trade choice 1: Pilot
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade choice 3:
> 
> Application date: 2015-Aug-10
> First contact: 2015-Aug-10
> CFAT: 2011-Sept-18 (was in Reserves previously)
> Interview: 2020-Dec-7
> Medical: 2021-Jan-16
> ACS: 2020-Jan-15
> CFEME: 2021-Oct-26
> 
> Med Approved: 2021-Jan-20
> Reliability Screening Completed: 2021-Jan-23
> Competition list: 2021-Nov-5
> Position offered: Pending
> Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: Pending
> BMOQ: Pending


Selected: 2021-Nov-9


----------



## Navy_newbie0696

Protracturtle said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: NWO
> Trade Choice #2: Logistics _(Removed)_
> Trade Choice #3:
> Applied: April 29th, 2021
> First Contact: April 29th, 2021
> CFAT: June 7th, 2021
> MOST: October 7th, 2021
> Interview: June 22nd, 2021
> Medical: June 22nd, 2021
> Medical Documents Submitted: June 29th, 2021
> Background check: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Swearing-In: Pending
> BMOQ: Pending
> 
> I wonder if the CFRC location determines the traffic of applications. 🤔


Background check: Nov 15th, 2021 (Competition List and also have been Selected) 😁
Position Offered: Nov 24th, 2021
Swearing-In: Dec 22nd, 2021
BMOQ: Jan 17th, 2022


----------



## Mjolnir3

Recruiting Center: Thunder Bay Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM - Infantry
Application Date: 07/Nov/2021
1st Contact: 08/Nov/2021 CFAT:19/Feb/2022
Medical: 24/Feb/2022
Interview: 24/Feb/2022
Reliability Check: 2/March/2022
Security Screening: Waiting
Merit listed: Waiting
Position Offered: Infantry
Enrollment: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting


----------



## Mjolnir3

Bekakind said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Entry Plan: Un-skilled
> 
> Trade choice 1: Med Tech
> Trade choice 2: Armoured soldier
> Trade choice 3: Infantry soldier
> 
> Application date: 2018-September
> First contact: 2018-September
> CFAT: 2018-November-29th
> Interview: 2018-January-19th
> Medical: 2018-January-19th
> 
> Med Approved: yes
> Reliability Screening Completed: Mar-21st
> Competition list: March-?
> Position offered: April-1st-2019  )Armoured Soldier
> Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: April-16th-2019
> BMQ: April-22nd-2019


During the 2 months between Medical & screening completion, did you contact them at all for an update, or just waited it out? (I'm in that process right now lol)


----------



## Mjolnir3

Recruiting Centre: *Winnipeg (I am out of Thunder Bay, ON)*
Regular/ Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice 1:    *Infantry*
Trade Choice 2:    *Gunner*
Application Date: *07/Nov/2021*
First Contact: *08/Nov/2021*
CFAT: *9/Feb/2022* 
Medical: *24/Feb/2022* 
Interview: *24/Feb/2022 *
Security Check: *17/March/2022*
Merit Listed: *24/March/2022*
Position offered: *Infantry* 
Enrollment: - *Waiting for info*
BMQ: - *Waiting for Info*


----------



## HopefulAereOfficer

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: AERE
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:
Application date: April 14, 2021
First contact: April 17, 2021
CFAT: July 27, 2021
CFAT Results: July 27, 2021- Successful
Medical: August 18, 2021
Interview: October 25, 2021
Competition list: Middle of January, 2022
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...


----------



## somedaymember

Recruiting Center: *Halifax*
Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
Officer/NCM: *NCM*
Trade Choice: *MP*
Applied: *April 26th, 2021* 
CFAT: *July 8th 2021 - Successful*
Interview: *August 16th, 2021 - Successful*
Medical: *August 19th & 20th, 2021*
Medical Forms Submitted: *August 27th, 2021*
References Contacted: *September 8th, 2021*
Medical Rejection: *February 21st, 2022*
Medical Appeal:* March 2nd, 2022 - Pending Review*
Background: 
Competition List:
Selected:
Enrolled:


----------



## lankylad

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Logistics
Trade choice 2:
Trade choice 3:
Application date: July 2021
CFAT: August 11, 2021
CFAT Results: August 11, 2021- Successful
Interview: September 27, 2021
Medical Part 1: October 20, 2021
Medical Part 2: December 1, 2021
Final Processing: January 2022
Competition list: Early March 2022
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...


----------



## mari23

Hi everyone! As someone who immigrated to Canada at a young age and has had a rather extended travel history since, I wanted to provide sample timeline for those in similar situations, with as much detail as I can regarding security. "->" indicates additional requests/processes.

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice: Pilot
Application date: June 15, 2021
CFAT: July 6, 2021
CFAT Results: July 6, 2021 (passed)

-> Pre-Security Reference Check: July 2021 (started immediately after my CFAT; was asked for additional documentation/references based on school/work abroad, including internships)
-> International Credential Evaluation Service (ICES): August 2021 (completed with BCIT; my undergrad was in Canada, but I did my masters abroad)
-> Pre-Security Interview: September 2, 2021 (requested police checks from countries I've lived for 6+ months after becoming a citizen)
-> Police Checks Submitted/Approved (US & UK): September 27, 2021
Security Clearance (Level I) Approved: November 8, 2021
Security Clearance (Level II) Approved: April 29, 2022

Medical (pt. 1& 2): May 11, 2022 (usually done after ASC)
Interview: May 18, 2022 (usually done after ASC)
Aircrew Selection: July 2022 (just signed up; my MCC requested priority for testing due to how long the rest of processing had taken; would otherwise be a much longer wait, I suspect)
CFEME: TBD
Medical Approved: TBD

Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Veebee21

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Air Operations officer 
Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control officer 
Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer 
Application date: April 20, 2022
First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
Medical: May 9, 2022
Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
Interview: May 17, 2022
AST: June 22-23, 2022
Competition List: Pending...
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ: Pending...


----------



## estoguy

Forgot to post this here too... 

Just got my acceptance, finally, back in the first week of May.

Recruiting Center: Barrie, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO-Officer
Trade choice 1: NWO
Trade choice 2: TDO
Trade choice 3: Arty Officer
Application date: February 2020
First contact: April 2020
CFAT: Years ago... lol
CFAT Results: Successful
Medical: #1 July 2020, medical appeal filed March 2021, passed appeal January 2022
Interview: #1 July 2020, #2 February 2022
Competition list: Mid - April ish 2022
Position offered: NWO, May 2022
Enrolment: August 5, 2022
BMOQ: Platoon L0050E, August 22, 2022


----------



## Veebee21

Update


Veebee21 said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Air Operations officer
> Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control officer
> Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
> Application date: April 20, 2022
> First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
> CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
> Medical: May 9, 2022
> Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
> Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022





Veebee21 said:


> Interview: May 17, 2022
> AST: June 22-23, 2022
> Competition List: Pending...
> Position





Veebee21 said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Air Operations officer
> Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control officer
> Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
> Application date: April 20, 2022
> First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
> CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
> Medical: May 9, 2022
> Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
> Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
> Interview: May 17, 2022
> AST: June 22-23, 2022
> Competition List: Pending...
> Position offered: Pending...
> Enrolment: Pending...
> BMOQ: Pending...


Medical passed: July 13, 2022
Background check initiated: July 18, 2022


----------



## Veebee21

Veebee21 said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control officer
> Trade choice 2: Air Operations officer
> Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
> Application date: April 20, 2022
> First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
> CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
> Medical: May 9, 2022
> Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
> Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
> Interview: May 17, 2022
> ACS: June 22-23, 2022





Veebee21 said:


> Competition List: Pending...
> Position offered: Pending...
> Enrolment: Pending...
> BMOQ: Pending...


Medical passed: July 18, 2022
Background check initiated: July 18, 2021
References contacted: July 21, 2022

Ps. Updated my choices switching AEC to 1st.


----------



## Veebee21

Veebee21 said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Air Operations officer
> Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control officer
> Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
> Application date: April 20, 2022
> First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
> CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
> Medical: May 9, 2022
> Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
> Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
> Interview: May 17, 2022
> AST: June 22-23, 2022
> Competition List: Sept 23, 2022
> Position offered: Pending...
> Enrolment: Pending...
> BMOQ: Pending...


----------



## Veebee21

Veebee21 said:


> Medical passed: July 18, 2022
> Background check initiated: July 18, 2021
> References contacted: July 21, 2022
> 
> Ps. Updated my choices switching AEC to 1st.
> 
> 
> Veebee21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control officer
> Trade choice 2: Air traffic officee
> Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
> Application date: April 20, 2022
> First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
> CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
> Medical: May 9, 2022
> Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
> Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
> Interview: May 17, 2022
> AST: June 22-23, 2022
> Competition List: September 23, 2022
Click to expand...

Selected: September 30, 2022


Veebee21 said:


> Veebee21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Position offered: Pending...
> Enrolment: Pending...
> BMOQ: Pending...
Click to expand...


----------



## Veebee21

Final update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control officer
Trade choice 2: Air traffic officee
Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
Application date: April 20, 2022
First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
Medical: May 9, 2022
Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
Interview: May 17, 2022
AST: June 22-23, 2022
Medical passed: July 13, 2022
Background initiated: July 18, 2022
References contacted: July 21, 2022
Background completed: August 29, 2022
Reliability: early September 2022
Competition List: September 23, 2022
Selected: September 30, 2022
Position offered: Aerospace Control officer October 3, 2022
Enrollment: November 9, 2022
BMOQ: November 21, 2022


----------



## Weinie

Veebee21 said:


> Final update
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control officer
> Trade choice 2: Air traffic officee
> Trade choice 3: Intelligence officer
> Application date: April 20, 2022
> First contact: April 21 2022 - app. confirmation, April 26, 2022 - to book CFAT
> CFAT: May 2, 2022 - successful
> Medical: May 9, 2022
> Add. Medical forms: submitted May 24, 2022
> Aircrew Medical forms: submitted June 9, 2022
> Interview: May 17, 2022
> AST: June 22-23, 2022
> Medical passed: July 13, 2022
> Background initiated: July 18, 2022
> References contacted: July 21, 2022
> Background completed: August 29, 2022
> Reliability: early September 2022
> Competition List: September 23, 2022
> Selected: September 30, 2022
> Position offered: Aerospace Control officer October 3, 2022
> Enrollment: November 9, 2022
> BMOQ: November 21, 2022


Good luck


----------



## mari23

Update--
(re: extensive travel history)

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice: Pilot

Application date: June 15, 2021
CFAT: July 6, 2021
Security Clearance (Level I - Confidential): November 8, 2021
Security Clearance (Level II - Secret): April 29, 2022
Medical (pt. I & II): May 11, 2022
Interview: May 18, 2022

Aircrew Selection: July 10-12, 2022
CFEME: August 11, 2022
Medical Approved: Mid September 2022

Competition list: Late September 2022
Position offered: October 5, 2022
Enrolment: December 19, 2022
BMOQ: January 9, 2023


----------



## Weinie

mari23 said:


> Update--
> (re: extensive travel history)
> 
> Recruiting Center: Vancouver
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice: Pilot
> 
> Application date: June 15, 2021
> CFAT: July 6, 2021
> Security Clearance (Level I - Confidential): November 8, 2021
> Security Clearance (Level II - Secret): April 29, 2022
> Medical (pt. I & II): May 11, 2022
> Interview: May 18, 2022
> 
> Aircrew Selection: July 10-12, 2022
> CFEME: August 11, 2022
> Medical Approved: Mid September 2022
> 
> Competition list: Late September 2022
> Position offered: October 5, 2022
> Enrolment: December 19, 2022
> BMOQ: January 9, 2023


Good luck


----------



## somedaymember

somedaymember said:


> Recruiting Center: *Halifax*
> Regular/Reserve: *Regular*
> Officer/NCM: *NCM*
> Trade Choice: *MP*
> Applied: *April 26th, 2021*
> CFAT: *July 8th 2021 - Successful*
> Interview: *August 16th, 2021 - Successful*
> Medical: *August 19th & 20th, 2021*
> Medical Forms Submitted: *August 27th, 2021*
> References Contacted: *September 8th, 2021*
> Medical Rejection: *February 21st, 2022*
> Medical Appeal:* March 2nd, 2022 - Pending Review*
> Background:
> Competition List:
> Selected:
> Enrolled:


Little update...

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: MP
Applied: April 26th, 2021
CFAT: July 8th 2021 - Successful
Interview: August 16th, 2021 - Successful
Medical: August 19th & 20th, 2021
Medical Forms Submitted: August 27th, 2021
References Contacted: September 8th, 2021
Medical Rejection: February 21st, 2022
Medical Appeal: March 2nd, 2022 - Pending Review
Medical Appeal Successful: June 30th, 2022
Updated forms: July 14th, 2022
Interview #2: September 20th, 2022
Final Processing: September 28th, 2022
Competition List: Pending...
Position Offered: Pending...
BMQ: Pending...


----------



## adoboxpress

Recruiting Center: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: MedTech
Applied: September 2022
CFAT: September 2022
Interview: September 2022
Medical: September 2022
Medically Fit: October 2022
References Contacted: October 2022
Final Processing: October 2022
Competition List: November 2022
Position Offered: Pending...
BMQ: Pending...


----------



## annanarama

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade choice 1: ACSO
Trade choice 2: Air Operations Officer
Trade choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
Application date: September 29
First contact: October 4 - app. confirmation, October 5 
CFAT: October 12 (Successful)
Medical: November 3
Interview: November 7
AST: Pending
Competition List: Pending...
Position offered: Pending...
Enrolment: Pending...
BMOQ mod.1 : Pending…

(Currently waiting on a specialist to call me back so I can send back the required medical forms)


----------



## Weinie

annanarama said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade choice 1: ACSO
> Trade choice 2: Air Operations Officer
> Trade choice 3: Aerospace Control Officer
> Application date: September 29
> First contact: October 4 - app. confirmation, October 5
> CFAT: October 12 (Successful)
> Medical: November 3
> Interview: November 7
> AST: Pending
> Competition List: Pending...
> Position offered: Pending...
> Enrolment: Pending...
> BMOQ mod.1 : Pending…
> 
> (Currently waiting on a specialist to call me back so I can send back the required medical forms)


Good luck


----------



## saumit1990

Phwaker said:


> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: Signal Officer
> Trade Choice #2: Communications-Electronics Engineering Officer
> Trade Choice #3: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
> Applied: December 23rd, 2019
> First Contact: January 7th, 2020
> CFAT: February 7th, 2020
> Interview: September 3rd, 2020
> Medical: September 8th, 2020
> Medical Documents Submitted: September 9th, 2020
> Medical Approval: November 4th, 2020
> Background check: Pending
> Position Offered: Pending
> Swearing-In: Pending
> BMOQ: Pending


Hi,
any idea how much time off is required for BMOQ reserve signals officer? 
this is what I know;
BMQ - 10 - 12 weeks (all weekends)
BMOQ - 10 weeks (2.5 months)
is there any other commitment that is required ?

if possible please let me know
thanks
sam


----------



## huongnv

Recruiting Center: London, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice: INT Officer
Applied: May 2022
CFAT: Sep 2022
Interview: Oct 2022
Medical: Oct 2022
Medically Fit: Oct 2022
References Contacted: Nov 2022
Final Processing: Nov 2022
Competition List: Dec 2022
Position Offered: Pending...
BMQ: Pending...


----------

